# Lower East Coast



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Backcountry? Yeah, you're driving. What is the experience you're looking for? It doesn't sound like you're ready to pursue backcountry. Plus, backcountry options back east are pretty limited. Especially any within reasonable driving distance of OC.

My wife is from Salisbury. Yeah, it's flat as FUCK back there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Adirondacks and Mt Washington are about the only real backcountry spots in the Eastern US that I know of. They come complete with real backcountry dangers too.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I did get turns down a mountain back in TN when I lived. It snowed a whole 8", which is usually more than a season average, so I hiked and got turns. Good luck finding hills big enough to ride in Maryland though.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

There are also places up in Vermont too. Especially in the Jay Peak area, but that is way too far for OC. I've heard of a few places in the Catskills too, but only when we get hit really hard. 

Good places to look for on the east coast, are closed mountains. Some of them get enough hiking and winter traffic to keep the vegetation down to do some riding in the winter. Not quite real backcountry, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow man, you've got a serious drive.

I'm from the Philadelphia area and have been peaking around too. I'm interested to see what people say besides New England (which ive already got in mind!)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Backcountry options simply don't exist on the east coast except for in New England. There isn't enough elevation to create cold winters, so you have to go further north to get them.

The only exceptions are the one off opportunities like snowvols mentioned. The problem is that true Appalachian backcountry is so thickly vegetated that it's hard to make turns even if you get a big dumper. You're pretty much stuck riding power line cuts and the like. There's a lot of cross country skiing that happens on the Blue Ridge Parkway after snows though. They don't do much maintenance on it and usually just close it if it snows so it makes for good opportunities there.


----------

